
The Web We Broke - ingve
https://ethanmarcotte.com/wrote/the-web-we-broke/
======
tomatotomato37
>Pages containing popular JavaScript frameworks were more likely to have
accessibility errors than those that didn’t use those frameworks.

I find this result ironic after one of the top complaints in that javascript-
free front end post we had yesterday[1] was that it hindered accessibility.

Edit: I highly suggest reading the WebAim article this blog links to; it has a
lot of interesting information over how the different technologies correlate
to accessibility

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367149)
[2] [https://webaim.org/projects/million](https://webaim.org/projects/million)

